# Navionics app new Android version



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

A must to have app for any ice fisherman:
The *Android Navionics Boating Free *and* Paid* versions for *Phone* and *Tablet* are live on Google Play with *version 8.6.*

*What’s New:*
- Personalize the app by creating a profile with your picture and activities on the water. Go to Menu > Me
- Quickly log into the app via Facebook: join the Navionics Community and team up with millions of boaters!
- Easily check your sonar status on the app. If you have done Plotters Sync with your Raymarine, Lowrance, Simrad and B&G at least once, you can renew your plotter card subscription from here with 1 click! Go to Menu > Device Connected
- Bug fixing and optimizations


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

wallyandre said:


> A must to have app for any ice fisherman:
> The *Android Navionics Boating Free *and* Paid* versions for *Phone* and *Tablet* are live on Google Play with *version 8.6.*
> 
> *What’s New:*
> ...


What's the diff between free and paid versions?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> What's the diff between free and paid versions?


better detail structure and contours.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Paid versions: On your mobile, get the same detailed charts as on the best GPS plotters, and a set of advanced features. A *Navionics+ one-year subscription *includes downloads of Nautical Chart, SonarChart™, and Community Edits that will reside on your device even after expiration. You will also get daily Chart Updates, Dock-to-dock Autorouting, Navigation Module, Advanced Map Options, Plotter Sync, Weather & Tides and, only on iPhone/iPad, Timeline.
*Included with Navionics+*
*DOCK-TO-DOCK AUTOROUTING*
Dock-to-dock Autorouting, a unique breakthrough in boating navigation, quickly creates detailed routes *even through narrow passages and channels*, based on chart data and navigation aids. Choose your destination by selecting a point of interest, entering a lat/long or by tapping on the map and your route is calculated. You can see estimated fuel consumption, distance, and ETA. Tap Route>Automatic Route to begin! Learn more!


*NAVIGATION MODULE*
Advanced route planning with ETA, distance to arrival, heading to WP, fuel consumption and more! Tap Route>Manual Route. Watch the video on Apple and Android. 


*ADVANCED MAP OPTIONS*
Useful new tools to control the display of your map. Tap Menu>Map Options. Watch the video on Apple and Android.


*PLOTTER SYNC*
Plotter Sync lets you connect wirelessly to a compatible Raymarine, Lowrance, Simrad or B&Gplotter to transfer routes and markers, update charts


*WEATHER & TIDES*
Get detailed weather forecasts and weather buoy data. See hourly and daily forecasts, wind conditions, tides, currents, temperature, air pressure, visibility, precipitation and sun/moon cycles. In addition, NOAA Weather Buoy data can include wind speed, gust and direction, air pressure, water temperature, wave height and other relevant marine info. Watch this video for more information.


*TIMELINE*
Enjoy looking back at your trips in the track Timeline where you can see photos taken while tracking, POIs and Navionics panoramic images. Available on iPhone/iPad only.


----------

